# Welche Klasse bevorzugt Ihr zu spielen?



## Zailant (22. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,

da es hier im Aion-Forum derzeit wieder etwas belebter zugeht, es im Klassenforum aber an Themen mangelt, beginne ich einmal mit einer Standard-Umfrage: Welche Klasse bevorzugt Ihr zu spielen? Zieht Ihr gerne mit einem Zweihänder bepackt als Gladiator in den Kampf oder attackiert Ihr die gegnerischen Horden lieber mit ordentlichen Feuerbällen der Zauberer? 

Stimmt ab und sagt uns Eure Meinung im Thread!

MfG, 
Zailant


----------



## Virthu (23. September 2010)

hmm, lieblingsklasse? dafür müsste man mehrere auf level 50+ bringen, um urteilen zu können :-) ich bleibe jedenfalls meiner sorc treu, auch wenn mir kantorin ein sehr angenehmes (pve-)spielerlebnis bescherte. bin dazu eh seit langem auf viele der rüstungsdesigns der kettenträger neidisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



um es mal genauer zu sagen:

- sorc auf 50+, recht ausgeglichen insgesamt, aber zwangsläufig viele frustmomente wegen bestimmter mechaniken(u.a. magieresi, gottsteine und früher der levelunterschied) im pvp, da ich mit dieser klasse nun mal die meiste spielzeit habe.
- templer 37+, ganz ok, macht ordentlich spass, aber der eher geringe dps bis jetzt nervt ein ganz kleines wenig. ausserdem fehlen fernkampfangriffe wie z.b. der gladi sie hat.
- gladi 40+ : faceroll total 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in zeiten der twinks war es wohl die beste klasse um die drecksäcke zu jagen. alles in allem recht rund, braucht aber gute ausrüstung. tanken bei weitem umständlicher als beim templer, das hat ein wenig genervt. 
- kantor 40: wundervolle klasse für solo- und gruppen-pve, sehr schlecht(imo) für solo pvp unter 42(ka, obs später wirklich besser wird). aber speedmantra, heilung und diverse nette buffs machen das leveln und das gruppenspiel sehr angenehm. das einzige problem: bis 42 nur 2 skillketten, die man regelmässig betätigt. andere angriffsskills sind situationsabhängig und auf langen cds.
- sm 32+ : meh, nach 1.9 verging mir irgendwie der spass. ev weils schlicht ein 2ter stoffi ist und somit eher weniger "neu" oder auch wegen pet-anpassung. bin nicht sicher.
- jäger 25 in china-beta: fands öde :-/ immer der gleiche quark mit immer gleicher rotation, kaum abwechslung. mögen zwar extrem stark vor 2.0 gewesen sein, aber wie beim gladi stört mich diese kombination aus effektivität und etwas zu hoher simplizität.


----------



## Moderator ® (23. November 2010)

ganz klar Gladiator ^^ alle Gladiatorspieler wissen warum


----------



## Micro_Cuts (28. Februar 2012)

Beschwörer<3

und eventuell einen Gladi

bin mir noch nicht sicher


----------



## Vesania (28. Februar 2012)

Moderator schrieb:


> ganz klar Gladiator ^^ alle Gladiatorspieler wissen warum




Jaaa, Gladiator. Fürchte nur das 1/3 Gladi spielen. 

Wo ich noch eher grübel ist welche Seite ich nehme.


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

war gladi den fehler mach ich diesmal nicht^^ , spiele asmo beschwörer auf dem neuen server


----------



## diablo1988 (11. März 2012)

Für mich bleibt meine Magierin die klasse die am liebsten spiele
und als 2 klasse der [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Assassine[/font] ^^


----------



## Mayestic (15. März 2012)

also ich empfinde jäger immernoch als zu stark. 
vorallem in der Arena oder generell im 1vs1.
natürlich sehr itemlastig aber mal ehrlich das sind iwo alle aionchars.

mein main ist trotzdem der kleriker. 
ich bekomme jedesmal ein grinsen ins gesicht wenn ich nen mage oder sm als gegner bekomme da meine ausrüstung fast komplett auf magiewiderstand (23XX) gesockelt wurde, trotzdem gewinne ich nicht generell immer. 
manche habens einfach besser drauf als ich aber für die meisten etwas schlechteren spieler scheint es sehr frustrierend zu sein wenn alle ihre magischen angriffe ins leere gehn und das bezieht sich ja nicht nur auf magierklassen. 

achja und ich hasse jäger ^^. ich glaube ich verliere so ca. 9,9 von 10 kämpfen


----------



## Ephilio (13. Februar 2013)

Hatte vor ca. 2 Jahren mal nen Templer im Mitte 40er Bereich,... gelöscht und wieder WoW gespielt.

Mittlerweile wieder zurück in Aion, und meine kleine Zaubi ist schon 18 
Macht einfach Laune. Dicke Mobs, ruckzuck solo killen. Dabei nen dickes Grinsen im Gesicht


----------

